# Is craigslist bumping ads?



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I buy and sell on CL as a job. I haven't noticed. Some phone apps do weird things with the posting order for some reason and display things in a seemingly random manner. I always browse CL on my phone in Chrome for this reason. I haven't noticed desktop browsing doing anything new. When you post an ad you can refresh the ad after 72 hours. Maybe it's displaying the original posted date and not the refreshed. I don't ever look at my own ads to see if that's the case.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

how do you have them sorted?


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Also if you repost them it changes the date on the main page but not when you open the ad...


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Oh no I'm talking about ads that are placed by others.

When I do a search for things that I'm looking for they are showing old ads at the top with todays date, but when I click on them they show posted XX days ago.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you click the "newest" button at the top right of the search list?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

The person who posts the ad on CL has the option to bump their ad after 48 hours. This is why you keep seeing old posts on the top with 'posted XX days ago' because that person bumped his post to the top. 

You can do this every 48 hours for up to 30 days for any ad that you post. I do this all the time as I advertise my photography business on there as well as a select few items that I'm trying to sell on there as well. Once that ad hits the 30 day mark, they will have to make a new post with the exact same information if the item hasn't sold


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

The original poster can "renew" their ads. The days ago is based on the very first post.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Ah very cool I did not know that!


----------

